# Problem mit Mark 5x Pro



## Anglerxi (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mein Echolot das erste mal ausprobiert und zwar etwa 1 meter von einer Bettonwand entfernet ausprobiert. Leider konnte ich da fast nichts erkennen, ich konnte zwar den Boden einigermaßen gut erkennen jedoch hat das Echolot alles Mögliche Zeug im Wasser dargestellt man konnte fast nichts erkennen völlig  ungenau alles voller Striche und Flecken ( Bild mit vielen Störungen)obwohl das Wasser total klar ohne Treibstoffe. Ich knnte auf 4 Meter den Boden gut erkennen. Dan habe ich das Echolot mal auf Fischsymbol gestellt, jedoch war dan das ganze Wasser nscheinene voller Fische. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich Falsch gemacht habe?
Danke


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*

Hätste mal nen Mark 5x DSI genommen da haste nen viel bessere auflösung #t


----------



## Anglerxi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Hätste mal nen Mark 5x DSI genommen da haste nen viel bessere auflösung #t



Ich glaube nicht das die auflösung des Mark 5x Pro so schlecht ist. Ich habe sie ja schon mal in Videos gesehen und do sahr es nicht aus. Außerdem hätte das DSI meinen Preisrahmen gesprängt.
Kann mir nicht jemand sagen wo ran es liegen kann


----------



## ZanderSeifi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*

Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinen Störungen machen ?

Habe das gleiche auf nem BB.

Entweder hat es mit der Spundwand und dem Sendekegel zu tun.

Versuch es mal irgendwie im Freiwasser und stelle es auf Werkseinstellung zurück.

mfg


----------



## Anglerxi (19. Juli 2012)

*Brauche hilfe mit Mark 5x Pro*

War jetzt im Freiwasser da war es viel besser. Jedoch konnte ich keine Fischsicheln erkennen nur Punkte die vielleicht ein bisschen so aussehen wie Fischsicheln.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie er bei seinem Mark 5x Pro seine einstellungen hat. Danke


----------



## Tommes63 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*

Anglerxi mach dir keinen Kopf, so ein Echolotbild richtig zu deuten baraucht übung, das dauert.


ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Entweder hat es mit der Spundwand und dem Sendekegel zu tun.


Ja, der breite Sendekegel vom Mark 5x Pro liefert bei mir neben einer Spundwand auch nur Störungen.





ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> und stelle es auf Werkseinstellung zurück.


Lieber nicht, die Werkseinstellungen passen für alles ein bischen, aber für nichts richtig.
Such mal den Fischfangmodus und stelle ihn passend zu deinen Bedingungen ein, bei mir ist das "Flachwasser".
Das sind Voreinstellungen (Empfindlichkeit, Oberflächenklarheit, Ping-Geschwindigkeit) die zu den Bedingungen gut passen. Mit etwas Erfahrung kann man noch was optimieren. Soweit bin ich noch nicht
Fische sind bei mir Striche oder Punkte, Sicheln nur bei langsamer Fahrt.
Viel Spaß beim Üben.


----------



## Anglerxi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Anglerxi mach dir keinen Kopf, so ein Echolotbild richtig zu deuten baraucht übung, das dauert.
> 
> Ja, der breite Sendekegel vom Mark 5x Pro liefert bei mir neben einer Spundwand auch nur Störungen.Lieber nicht, die Werkseinstellungen passen für alles ein bischen, aber für nichts richtig.
> Such mal den Fischfangmodus und stelle ihn passend zu deinen Bedingungen ein, bei mir ist das "Flachwasser".
> ...


 
Danke dann werde ich noch fleißig weiter üben danke :m an alle


----------



## ZanderSeifi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*

Meinte zur Werkseinstellung ,das er damit am Anfang besser klar kommen wird und dann von zeit zu zeit sich seine Einstellungen allein zurecht speichern kann. So hab ich es am Anfang gemacht und bin jetzt gut bei der Sache#6


----------



## Colli_HB (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Mark 5x Pro*

Nabend,

ich kann dir auch nur raten, fahre damit erstmal viel rum und
probiere die Einstellungen auf dein Fanggebiet einzustellen.
Bei mir ist es auch Flachwasser.
Und versteife dich nicht auf die Sicheln, Zander wirst du am 
Grund eher als Punkt wahrnehmen. 
Also suche dir schöne Grundstrukturen dann klappt es auch!

Viel Erfolg!


----------

